# Getting another red tomorrow!!!



## babyyitslove (Oct 21, 2011)

My husband is on his way to Albuquerque to pick up a 3 year old female red =0)

For $100 we can't beat it! 

He'll send me pics tomorrow and ill post them!

She originated from Underground Reptiles 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet congrats I just my red today


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 22, 2011)

Here she is!

She doesn't have a name yet....


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 22, 2011)

_Wow,..she looks like she has some really nice color under all of that. Her front leg looks swollen in the second pic or is that water distortion once again._


----------



## Steven. (Oct 22, 2011)

Now thats a red tegu... She must love taking a bath...


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 22, 2011)

Must be red season congrats I know she has a great home, she's a beat too


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 23, 2011)

Go reds XD


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe its the water distortion you're seeing. She's in fantastic condition, considering: she had NO lighting in her enclosure, her water dish was a very shallow paint pan, and she was only interacted with twice a month at most.
Guy fed her well, but im surprised her sheds aren't piled on, as 2 baths a month typically doesn't cut it. She's in shed right now, so she's doing a lot of soaking.

Her temperament isnt bad.... she IS a bit flighty. She does hiss a bit. And she DID gape at me last night. But.... no tail whipping, no clawing, and she remains calm when 'cuddled'.

Aaaaaaand we still can't agree on a name.... my husband says "you can name her, babe".... so I said "ok.... how aboutttttt lala? "No. "Daisy?"no."Nala! "No. "Lula?"no. "Oooooook I thought I was naming this thing...wtf?"


And this went on for HOURS last night.

My camera sucks ass.... so ill snap some better ones in a few.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 23, 2011)

Babe is a good name.


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 23, 2011)

Her polka dots are epic!!!


























MUCH better photo quality =0)


----------



## james.w (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats on the new pick up. I hope you guys have a big house. 

P.S. wheres the water monitor enclosure pics?


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 23, 2011)

Actually James, we just left home depot with supplies to re-do his whole entire house! I'm so excited! There will be a new thread tonight with pics GALORE!


----------

